# Please welcome the newest hedgie to the forums.



## Litch (Sep 4, 2008)

I'd like every one to see and welcome Prick to the forums. He is an Lageruan Gray, his father is Ocotillo and his mother is Calla Lilly.

Here's a picture of me holding him in what was once my shirt, now his blanket,










And heres a picture of my girlfriend holding him









He is still a bit jumpy when I look into his cage but I know this is all new to him so I'm giving him a few days to adjust. I even dropped a dead meal worm into his cage next to his water dish for him.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Please welcome the newest hedgi to the forums.*



Litch said:


> his father is Ocotillo and his mother is Calla Lilly


Gorgeous little hedgie, you got there!
And I even know WHERE he came from.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

*Re: Please welcome the newest hedgi to the forums.*

Oh my! Whay an adorable baby!!!!! That little one would love living with me. Shhhhhhhhhhhh. Mentally plans next upcoming hedgienapping trip...................................


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Please welcome the newest hedgi to the forums.*

He is adorable. Such a tiny boy.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

*Re: Please welcome the newest hedgi to the forums.*

he is adorable!!! congrats!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

How cute! Welcome, Prick!


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

*Re: Please welcome the newest hedgi to the forums.*



PixiesExoticHedgies said:


> Litch said:
> 
> 
> > his father is Ocotillo and his mother is Calla Lilly
> ...


Hes from your stock?!


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

aww im so glad you finally got prick. hes so cute.bessie says hi to prick


----------



## Litch (Sep 4, 2008)

*Re: Please welcome the newest hedgi to the forums.*



numothehedgehog said:


> PixiesExoticHedgies said:
> 
> 
> > Litch said:
> ...


Either she knows the person who took care of his parents or they both traded hedgies for breeding purposes.


----------



## PixiesExoticHedgies (Sep 4, 2008)

I recognized the parents name, and knew which breeder they came from.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

how is he settling in??


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

aww he is soo cute! I want in on the hedgienapping!!!


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

i want in on the kiddnaping to!! we could be the three musketeers!!


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

yes! kidnapping Hedgehogs for the greater cuteness for us! ha ha ! :lol:


----------



## Litch (Sep 4, 2008)

laurennicole said:


> how is he settling in??


Just fine. If I pick him up from his cage he gets a bit defensive but once I pick him up he slowly uncurls. I took him on a small walk and he did just fine.

My only concern at this point is how will my dogs great him.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

my dogs are scared of my hedgie.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

my small dog tried to eat my hedgie... then realized that if he wasn't careful it would be the other way around!
Roar!Attack of the HEDGEHOG! hah it was cute though.


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

one day when i first got my hedgie (she came in a tuperware container and it did not have a lid)and i set her cage in the floor in my room and i shut the door and went to sleep. i woke up to my my dog (standard poodle) crying. I ran to see why and he had gotten poked on the nose by my hedgie cause i guess he was trying to kill her. my dad gets up in the morning and geos to work and my small elder dog sleeps on my bed so when he got up he took him to go potty and forgot to shut my door so thats how my dog got in my room. i bet my dog buddy will never try to do that again :lol: . but he was fine just his pride got hert and my hedgie bessie was fine.


----------



## Gnarly (Aug 29, 2008)

Very cute. Congrats


----------



## Litch (Sep 4, 2008)

Well today I let the dogs see Prick and my little dog wanted a closer look and so did my big dog. My mom didnt think that was such a good idea so I took prick back to my room. Hunter (my big dog) wanted to come in so I let him come in and sniff him. he got pretty close and then open his mouth. I didnt know if he was going to bite Prick or if he was just panting but i told him no and to get out.


How can I socolize them without having the dogs try to bite him?

If it matters Hunter is a pure breed black lab and Lady (the little dog) is a terrier schnauzer.


----------



## zoologist (Sep 2, 2008)

i had a full breed yellow lab become OBBSESSED with Cloud when he was on the beach with me one day. any time i got the hedgehog close to that dog, the dog tried to snap at Cloud until i pulled him away. Scared the poor guy to death.
turns out their dog has a chew toy shaped like a porcupine. they think the dog got confused. needless to say, Cloud isnt allowed near their dog anymore.


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

litch any chance you named lady after lady and the tramp I love that movie


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

aww cute


----------



## Litch (Sep 4, 2008)

sagesmommy said:


> litch any chance you named lady after lady and the tramp I love that movie


No we named her lady because we found her in the street and brought her home until we found her own. While she was with us those first few days she wouldnt give into Hunters male urges so we thought she was lady like. Shes not though, she thinks she the queen of the house


----------



## laurennicole (Oct 16, 2008)

aww


----------



## sagesmommy (Sep 25, 2008)

ohh haha that is a better story than saying she was named after a movie! haha


----------

